# Yogyakarta - Indonesia's Cultural Capital



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

The Special Region of Yogyakarta (Indonesian: Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta, or DIY), is the smallest province of Indonesia (excluding Jakarta). It is located on the island of Java. It is the only province in Indonesia that is still formally governed by a precolonial Sultanate: the Sultanate of Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat. In English it is pronounced /ˌdʒoʊgdʒəˈkɑrtə/, which derives from its Dutch spelling Jogjakarta. In Javanese (and Dutch) it is pronounced [jogjaˈkartɔ].

The city of Yogyakarta is the capital of the province


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice MELVIN... :cheers:


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

More Photos,...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Malioboro Street,



















Borobudur Temple


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Malioboro Yogyakarta*



ananto hermawan said:


> *Malioboro, Jogjakarta*
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





ananto hermawan said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ananto hermawan said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ananto hermawan said:


> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tugu Railway Station*



ananto hermawan said:


> *Stasiun Tugu, Jogjakarta*
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





ananto hermawan said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Jogjakarta NICE *kay:



ananto hermawan said:


> last...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *Balaputradewa*



Balaputradewa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Balaputradewa said:


> foto lama, tapi masih sedaap dilihat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Balaputradewa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *OmDhe*

*Trikora street*



OmDhe said:


> *Jalan TRIKORA*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *IlhamBXT*

*How Batik is made*


IlhamBXT said:


> Ini pas kunjungan ke batik di daerah DI Pandjaitan





IlhamBXT said:


>





IlhamBXT said:


> Nah Ini proses perendaman batik setelah sebelumnya di rebus pakai air panas





IlhamBXT said:


> ada yang bisa tebak ini batik motif apa?





IlhamBXT said:


> Aneka Cetakan batik cap





IlhamBXT said:


>




*Indonesia Batik*


IlhamBXT said:


> Indonesia berbatik


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *IlhamBXT*



*Prambanan Temple*


IlhamBXT said:


> Saat itu rombongan kami menjadi rombongan terakhir yang msuk ke candi prambanan jadi kebayang gimna sepinya hehe





IlhamBXT said:


>





IlhamBXT said:


>





IlhamBXT said:


> Tahapan restorasi dari Gempa


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Jogja City Events on July*


Picture from *Ampelio*


Ampelio said:


> wah liburan full event, Jogja bener2 siap menyambut para holiday-ers, mantap! kay:
> 
> 
> ^^Btw logo trademark "*JOGJA never ending Asia*" yang terkenal ini (made in DAGADU?) kok skrg jarang atau gak dipakai lagi ya?
> :? tanya kenapa?






Ampelio said:


> Jogja Kota Festival.... lanjut terus dengan yang ini kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Picture from *DanangSuthoWijoyo*


DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> Setelah FKY kelar...
> 
> dilanjut....




Picture from *DanangSuthoWijoyo*


DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> ini kan...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *Ampelio*


*Malioboro Skyline*


Ampelio said:


> Malioboro skyline
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *shyaman*



shyaman said:


> My recent trip...
> 
> *Adisutjipto International Airport*
> 
> ...





shyaman said:


> *Yogyakarta City*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *Sweet*


*Vredeburg Fort*


Sweet said:


> ^^ Selamat Kota Jogja kay:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Benteng Vredeburg





Sweet said:


> ^^





Sweet said:


> ^^ Ur welcome Sist kay:
> 
> Lanjut...
> 
> ...





*Kauman Mosque*


Sweet said:


> Masjid Kauman





Sweet said:


> ^^ Thanks Masbro...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Lanjut, Masjid Kauman


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from *Paradyto*



*Skyline Yogyakarta*


paradyto said:


> Pemandangan dari kamar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Green Street*


paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Malioboro at Night*











*Jogja Japan Week*









source: facebook.com/jogya


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from Yogyakarta..


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Linguine said:


> nice photos from Yogyakarta..


Thank you *Linguine*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

everywhere said:


> I love the images of Prambanan temple, especially the night shots... :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Prambanan SkyCam*


afree17 said:


> *"MELAYANG DI ATAS CANDI PRAMBANAN"*
> Foto oleh: Jogja SkyCam
> 
> 
> ...





*Tugu railway station*


afree17 said:


> Suppeerrr :banana2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Prambanan at Night*



Sizter85 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/dande.hutadatu


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Greetings from Yogyakarta*



DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> SALAM DARI JOGJA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Mangkubumi in 1948*



afree17 said:


> _Mangkubumi (depan kantor harian Kedaulatan Rakyat) pada th 1948_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Merapi volcano in 2007*


Mount Merapi Smoking in the Distance by From Afghanistan With Loveّ, on Flickr



Mout Merapi by From Afghanistan With Loveّ, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Borobudur temple in twilight*


Borobudur by Thùy .., on Flickr



Borobudur by Thùy .., on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Enjoying in Parangtritis, Yogyakarta*



Penikmat Sunset ~ PARIS ECLIPSE by goriskia, on Flickr



Sinar Sang Surya ~ PARIS ECLIPSE by goriskia, on Flickr




*Ngobaran Beach, Gunung Kidul.*


PANTAI NGOBARAN by goriskia, on Flickr


PANTAI NGOBARAN # II by goriskia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Point Zero in the Morning city of Yogyakarta



DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> TITIK NOL DI PAGI HARI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Saturday afternoon in Malioboro*



DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> MALIOBORO...SABTU SORE (PART I)






DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> MALIOBORO...SABTU SORE (PART II)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

source: facebook.com/YOGYAKARTA











source: facebook.com/Jogja


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Yogyakarta...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *DanangSuthoWijoyo*


DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> PAPAN NAMA YANG BIKIN GEGER KOTA JOGJA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *Balikpapan
*


balikpapan said:


> Jogjakarta... Sept 2012


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Yogyakarta SkyCam*




































source: facebook.com/YOGYAKARTA


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Malioboro, Yogyakarta*




































source: facebook.com/YOGYAKARTA


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Traffic in Tugu, Yogyakarta










Tugu Old










Prambanan Temple at Night










Plaosan Temple








source: facebook.com/YOGYAKARTA


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been there last month 
Also made many photo's ofcourse.. don't know if I can post them here?


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Marco_ said:


> I've been there last month
> Also made many photo's ofcourse.. don't know if I can post them here?


Welcome Marco. Thank you for visiting Yogyakarta.
please post your pictures here. We are very happy to.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lovely Yogyakarta, Never Ending Asia*



DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> JOGJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> 
> SUMBER : http://www.facebook.com/jogya





afree17 said:


> wow kk wow :rock:
> 
> *Malioboro*
> 
> ...





afree17 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jogya​





afree17 said:


> *Cavetubing kalisuci*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Taman Sari water castle gate, yogyakarta palace complex*



Ardyan said:


> gerbang tamansari water castle kompleks kraton yogyakrta.





Ardyan said:


> pemandian bagian tengah.... utk selir2 raja ..(FYI, ada 3 kolam...1 utk raja, 2 utk selir, utk permaisuri...).
> 
> 
> @Plaza Tamansari...event Yogya Gamelan Festival...


_credit photos by Ardyan_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Borobudur Temple*


Borobudur by elcastelcom, on Flickr


Borobudur by elcastelcom, on Flickr


Borobudur by elcastelcom, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Prambanan Temple*


Prambanan front by elcastelcom, on Flickr


Prambanan by elcastelcom, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Prambanan Temple*


Candi Prambanan by angga147, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*



Srdjan Adamovic said:


>





Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*



Ardyan said:


> kali code...





Ardyan said:


>





Ardyan said:


> Merapi kemaren siang saat seharian langit Jogja cerah.....nampak Alana, Indoluxe...nun jauh di sana.
> @KotaJogja.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

originally posted by Ilhambtx and Ardyan









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates kay:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ 









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*



ARTALENT_art said:


> Dari EASTPARC Hotel, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dari EASTPARC Hotel, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> ...





Ardyan said:


> nambah pic ya kawan...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*



ARTALENT_art said:


> Ambarukmo Plaza, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ambarukmo Plaza, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> ...





ARTALENT_art said:


> Kawasan Nol KM, DIY by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kawasan Nol KM, DIY by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogja Cityscape by Damien Halleux Radermecker, on flickr









Small part of Yogya cityscape by Andhika, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogyakarta









Yogyakarta


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*


ARTALENT_art said:


> Malioboro, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Malioboro, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*


ARTALENT_art said:


> Malioboro, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Malioboro, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*


ARTALENT_art said:


> Malioboro, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gedung Agung, Yogyakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta*



ARTALENT_art said:


> Sasono Hinggil Keraton Jogja by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Beringin Kembar Keraton Jogja by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr





ARTALENT_art said:


> Cagar Budaya Taman Sari, DIY by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cagar Budaya Taman Sari, DIY by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogyakarta during colonial times...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## gress (Dec 14, 2012)

i love yogyakarta..


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jalan Malioboro









Malioboro tengahmalam









INA Hotel Jogyakarta


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Karya arsitek Belanda di Jogyakarta









Diujung Malioboro









Malioboro Jogyakarta


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jalan Malioboro tengah malam









Bank Indonesia Joyakarta









Kraton Jogyakarta


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8261331017









https://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4711512529









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryopras/8215340372









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oliverdavis/8684426923


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonolist/340825121









https://www.flickr.com/photos/skyvillain/5080392288









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronrad/4133848417









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronrad/4133313354


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Yogyokarta :cheers:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kolorplus/13243247163









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12902602375#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/12344264453









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavo_martinie/11589943566


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavo_martinie/11590363456/in/set-72157639107646353









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavo_martinie/11589762813/in/set-72157639107646353









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavo_martinie/11589578454/in/set-72157639107646353









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavo_martinie/11590341126/in/set-72157639107646353


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12167521643









https://www.flickr.com/photos/deepgoswami/9911578686









https://www.flickr.com/photos/deepgoswami/9911523254/in/set-72157635831532903









https://www.flickr.com/photos/deepgoswami/9911493093/in/set-72157635831532903#


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/12611450473









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yanrf/4146297112









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8666171270/in/set-72157633289900014/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/deepgoswami/9911349415/in/set-72157635831532903


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/13850124195









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/13850138875









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/13850161143









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8665165049/in/set-72157633289900014


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8666259738/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8665167485/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8665126661/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8666229912/in/set-72157633289900014


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8666158538/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8668015109/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8671794901/in/set-72157633289900014#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8671878221/in/set-72157633289900014


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/13809774454/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/13815636743/in/set-72157633289900014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dayou1975/5157663294









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thirnbeck/4856306888


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14230054914









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimasriandi/13223230415









https://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/14339984436









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ismayani/14279790074


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13989431620









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ismayani/14278218181









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anggi_anggoman/14214921246


----------



## Yamauchi (Mar 17, 2004)

Ahh, Jogja. One of my favorite places in the world. I'd love to retire there or in Malang.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Borobudur Temple*






*Prambanan Temple*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615205339









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14799627894









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14800052774









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14799285621


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615793858









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14802477895









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615856350









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14800230524


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615369508









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615901037









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615324407


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

next page!


----------

